# Aquaruim grass



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just purchased some aquarium grass for my 40L aquarium for my platies and neons :-D


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

what type of grass? been wanting to make my 32g fully planted eventually, right now it has gravel so its not perfect, but I'll change it for a decent substrate soon(ish) and add grass too... might try with baby dwarf tears


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Unfortunately dont know the name, but its the upright type of grass.

watch this space for progress.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*aquarium grass*



LurkerMom said:


> what type of grass? been wanting to make my 32g fully planted eventually, right now it has gravel so its not perfect, but I'll change it for a decent substrate soon(ish) and add grass too... might try with baby dwarf tears


will post a photo of the grass. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*aquarium grass*



LurkerMom said:


> what type of grass? been wanting to make my 32g fully planted eventually, right now it has gravel so its not perfect, but I'll change it for a decent substrate soon(ish) and add grass too... might try with baby dwarf tears



Heres some photos.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*aquarium grass*



LurkerMom said:


> what type of grass? been wanting to make my 32g fully planted eventually, right now it has gravel so its not perfect, but I'll change it for a decent substrate soon(ish) and add grass too... might try with baby dwarf tears


well just planted my grass in my tank.
I have fine gravel substrate, so I am hoping that it grows in that.


----------

